# Zombie theme living room ideas



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

I live in an apartment and am having an apartment party this year in a new city. Each room has a different theme and I am having difficulty thinking up ideas for the living room. I want it to have a zombie theme to it, and also want it to have a rundown feel to it. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas for me to consider.
Thanks


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Sounds like fun!

Some ideas....

Of course it depends on how much you want to spend on decor, but you can check thrift stores for supplies of fabric to create make-shift "chair covers" and rugged them up with rips and stains. Then drape tea-stained cheesecloth, netting and or tea-stained/torn muslin on the sofas and chairs, and drape some across doorways too.

Also, check the thrift stores and yard sales for old candle holders and mis-matched, vintage dishes. Be sure to burn your candles ahead of time, so that they don't look brand new for the party. Make old-looking signs, such as: CONDEMED, WARNING/KEEP OUT, and DANGER, on fake boards to hang across windows and doors that won't be used during the party. Look for some fake rats to hide in out of the way places on the floor, and up on shelves. Scorch some parchment paper and use it to print your menu, make coasters, placemats, invitations, and old letters/envelopes that have been ripped open, and crinkled from being read many times over the years. Borrow or find at thrift stores, old-looking clothes, hats, gloves, shoes, etc. to display casually strewn around in appropriate places, such as on a bed where guests might leave their coats. Look for old-fashioned-looking pictures frames, and insert vintage-looking black/white or sepia photos/prints. Play creepy organ music in the background. Use old teacups and saucers instead of coffee mugs.

Replace or revise any pictures on the walls with old-looking prints, sprinkled with some dust, stop dusting now, so that everything will be nice and dusty by the party. Make sure that the pictures on the walls are slightly titled. Find an old clock (or make a recording of one) that will chime appropriately. Look for lace doilys to put on end tables and on the arms and backs of chairs.

Stuff some "bodies" dressed with old torn, dirty clothes to look like zombies, and place them strategically.


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Great Ideas lilwitch

Place emergency supplies and empty drinks/ food wrappers around the room

Place empty bottles of medication,and bloody bandages around 

Turn the tv on static or play an emergency broadcast message (without the sound)on your tv

Place maps with emergency routes mapped out

Place half packed suitcases by the door 

Board up windows from the inside with long pieces of carboard or place painters plastic on the windows

Fill trash bags with crumpled newspaper and place near the door (who is going to take out their trash when zombies are outside) or place piles of newspapers/ crumpled papers on the floor (who is going to recycle/ clean?)

Create fake newspapers or flyers talking about a Zombie outbreak and place on coffe table.

Create memorials/ an alter for undead family members.... place candles, small mementos and pictures together

Place religious books/ crosses ect. on the coffee table

Or place hunting/ gun magazines of the coffee table

Place weapons around room

Place body parts and bones around the room


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great ideas. Love the one with the boarded up windows on the inside of the room. To really push the idea of being attacked by zombies, why don't you have some hands and fingers grabbing the boards from outside so it looks like you are under seige. You could also have a background soundtrack of zombies moaning. Play it just loud enough to hear but not loud enough to actually drive you crazy.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Oooh! Some more great ideas! I especially love the fake zombie newspapers, and the zombie hands grabbing through the boarded-up windows!


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Lilwitch, I love the ideas you posted, especially the boarded up window one. Any suggestions of where to find some wood scraps? I'd rather have distressed looking wood than a brand new 2x4 from the store.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

propmistress, I am totally digging the abandoned and distressed feel that your decoration ideas would give my apartment. I am definitely going to use them!


----------



## Gorey Vidal (Jul 7, 2010)

I saw a tutorial on HauntProjects.com that taught you how to make your walls look like the stucco had fallen off. Basically, you took the wood grain contact paper and black poster board. Cut the paper into strips and lay it down on the poster board and add in little details such as nail holes in the wood, vertical strips for the edges of the studs, etc.


----------



## Jaberchtold77 (Sep 16, 2010)

From Hi-rezdesigns.com:

Play this one on a main tv set:
http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=2
(It's the cheapest one and will add so much to the realism.)

And if you wanna get real fancy, build like a window, and put an LCD tv behind it to create a window and have the TV play these:
http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=3
And:
http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store_updated/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=4

and heres other things:
http://hi-rezdesigns.com/online_sto...result&search_in_description=1&keyword=zombie


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

Gorey Vidal said:


> I saw a tutorial on HauntProjects.com that taught you how to make your walls look like the stucco had fallen off. Basically, you took the wood grain contact paper and black poster board. Cut the paper into strips and lay it down on the poster board and add in little details such as nail holes in the wood, vertical strips for the edges of the studs, etc.


Great suggestion! I think this would actually look really awesome and it fits into my budget.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Haunt Brewing said:


> Lilwitch, I love the ideas you posted, especially the boarded up window one. Any suggestions of where to find some wood scraps? I'd rather have distressed looking wood than a brand new 2x4 from the store.


Howdy Haunt!

Glad I could contribute some ideas. You might check at Home Depot. I know that our local Home Depot has a scrap bin in the back of the store, where they sell scrap wood very cheap. You can distress it and paint it to look even more distressed with some inexpensive acrylic craft paint (black, brown and white should do it....usually less than $1.00 per bottle).

If you want to use something other than wood, you can use poster board or foam core board, which would be lighter weight, and probably easier to hang.

Don't forget to add lots of spider webs.....if you tea (or coffee)-dye them ahead of time, they won't be so bright white.


----------



## Haunt Brewing (Sep 26, 2010)

lilwitch said:


> Howdy Haunt!
> 
> Glad I could contribute some ideas. You might check at Home Depot. I know that our local Home Depot has a scrap bin in the back of the store, where they sell scrap wood very cheap. You can distress it and paint it to look even more distressed with some inexpensive acrylic craft paint (black, brown and white should do it....usually less than $1.00 per bottle).
> 
> ...


I am a huge fan of using black lights. If i stain my spider webs will they still glow?


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

For old boards you could check out places that deliver and have old pallets ( One of my delivery driver comes from chicago and I asked for a pallet and he gave it to me for free), There is a good tutorial on here for how to make a borded up window. You could get white sheets from thrift stores to throw over furniture that you could stain with blood. You could get cheep window drapes and tear them up too. And I saw on a halloween show once that they took some foam board ( the kind for school project) and pasted on brick paper ( the kind people put on the wall for halloween) . Cut out jagged pieces and put a little drywall mud around the edges. Then attach those sticky's to the back ( the kind that come off with out damaging the wall) and you have an exposed wall. I've alway wanted to use this idea but i never have a party. So do I get an invite now, haha


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Haunt Brewing said:


> I am a huge fan of using black lights. If i stain my spider webs will they still glow?


That's a good question....I usually use my spider webs outside, and my black lights inside, so I'm not real sure. I'll dye some spider webs tonight, and check it with the black light tomorrow, and I'll let you know!


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Love all the ideas....How about a pair of legs sticking out from under a sofa...Did that one year with a pair of jeans and some old shoes.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont have any suggestions becuz everyone's suggestions for your party are great ideas.


----------



## lilwitch (Sep 25, 2010)

Couldn't remember which thread this was in, glad I found it.

Here's the pictures of the tea-dyed spider webs. Tea-dyed is on the left, regular on the right. I think the tea-dyed glows almost the same as the un-dyed spiderwebs with the blacklight.


----------



## trixr4kids812 (Aug 16, 2010)

I love all the ideas here! When doing anything with zombies you can never have too much blood. I helped with a zombie apocolypse party last christmas and we had fake blood all over our hands and put bloody hand prints and smears all over the walls and splatters and smears and footprints on the concrete outside. Oh, and brains would be good. or any random mutilated body parts. the halloween stores usually carry a brain jello mold for around $10 but instead of jello i used the mold to make paper mache brains. just spraypainted them a fleshy pinkish color and used acrylic paint to make it look more realistic.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

You don't have to use real wood to board up your windows. Not only can it get pricey, but also difficult to attach to the window frame. 

Use blue or pink foam. Paint with latex paint and drybrush on a woodgrain. If your house will be dimly lit and also using blacklight, they will look great. Heck, you could probably use cardboard and just tape it to the windowframe to get the look you want. 

Something else you might consider doing is moving your heavy furniture to near the door so it looks like you could push it and block the door to keep the zombies from coming in.


----------

